# Alexander Springs Creek



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

After fishing all weekend with forum members : It was time to take the family out. I had been looking at Alexander Springs as an alternative to the Wekiva and decided that we would give it a try. I knew that the actual spring was a popular diving spot so I referred to my copy of Ned DeLoach's Diving Guide to Underwater Florida. In its nice little right up the says, "A beautiful 15-mile run flows to the St. John's River......Although the clear creek winds west for 15 miles to the St. John's River, canoeists generally paddle only the upper 6.5 mile section." It goes on to show a map to the boat ramp where the suggested take out is located.

Well, I took this info and plugged it into Google maps and plotted a course with the intent of launching at the boat ramp and motoring up stream with the family. This was the route that google told me to take. I was coming from the south and it sent up the dirt road that I marked on the map.










Yep I drove up a bad dirt road. In the family minivan. Pulling my Gheenoe only to find that there was no road or bridge crossing the river. Its funny now but it was a little bit frustrating at the time. Once I got home I checked the satellite view and you can see google still things there is a road there but the image underneath show nothing but trees and water. lmao......










Trying to make the best of things we turned around and came back out onto 42. We then mapped out paved roads around to the north end where the Alexander Springs is located. Rather than coming down another dirt road we opted to check out the put in next to the bridge. It was a dirt launch but there was one other boat trailer there and several kayakers. The Gheenoe on its trailer with 8" wheels launched perfectly and we were off to a nice day on the river.

The first thing we noticed is you can not go up stream with a motor. Its prohibited. No problem we headed down around 2 or 3 miles. Saw a decent amount of bass that looked to go up to 5 lbs. The brim were all pretty small though. Now the gar that we saw were huge and some looked to be in excess of 4 - 5 ft long. 

The weeds in the water were a bit of a problem. In some places it was so thick that it would completely cover your prop. I had to get out a dive knife on multiple occasions to cut it off the prop because it was so thick and so tight. It was not a problem once you were on plane though. Just had to deal with it the first time through the area.

I do plan on going back with my jeep and doing some more exploring on those dirt roads. This may be a great river to do some camping.

Here are some pics from todays adventure. 




























Also spotted a couple of microskiffs. A Gheenoe and a Pirogue. BTW, what a cool place to have a piece of property.



















Happy Memorial Day Everybody.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

As a kid we used to launch at the dirt ramp by the bridge. Seems we were able to go up river with a "weedless" 3 johnyrude. My dad had a habit of always going upstream in case of motor failure.  I should have my noe in a few weeks and would love to revisit Alexander run with you.

Have you ever canoed or yaked Juniper run? It's been 25 years and about time I did it again. Great run for the family but maybe should wait for some rain.


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice shots Tom. As much as I love the big salty pond, there ain't nothin like a pan-fish tween two slices of bread.  Looks like it was a fun trip....Sea-Ya !


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ron, Never done Juniper run. I am up for another trip to Alexander or exploring Juniper anytime. Maybe we can get a bunch of the microskiff forum members who still like to paddle to dust off their old gear and join us.

Sea-n-Spots, one of the primary reasons I run a Gheenoe and not a larger boat is because I enjoy the small freshwater rivers too. There is no better place to explore this type of water than Florida. The air temp can be 90 degrees but if you find a nice swimming hole the spring fed rivers are 72 degrees. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

> Ron, Never done Juniper run. I am up for another trip to Alexander or exploring Juniper anytime. Maybe we can get a bunch of the microskiff forum members who still like to paddle to dust off their old gear and join us.
> 
> Sea-n-Spots, one of the primary reasons I run a Gheenoe and not a larger boat is because I enjoy the small freshwater rivers too. There is no better place to explore this type of water than Florida. The air temp can be 90 degrees but if you find a nice swimming hole the spring fed rivers are 72 degrees. Awesome stuff.


I would love to run Juniper again.  I'll do some check'n and see if it has water.

We agree on the spring fed rivers.  I'm now inviting you to meet me at one of the West Coast's best kept secrets.  Microskiff or yak? (your choice)  I'm overdue to take my daughter again but it's only fair to warn you - I have a hard time keeping her in the boat (I think she was born with gills).


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Juniper trip thread coming soon.


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

You guys are killing me with all these great looking expeditions! I picked a horrible time to get the gheenoe. I get the gheenoe and fix it up, and now I have a brand new condo that I'm having to renovate and its taking up all my free time! I havent taken the boat out in 3 weeks now. I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel now though, hopefully just two more weeks!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd be up for a good paddle, uh, canoe trip.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Thought you would like alexander, juniper is nice but even though it's pretty small airboaters run up it and party at the conoe launch. Used to wade fish it in winter with my fly rod, bass a pretty finicky there, maybe fear of airboats. [smiley=evil6.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

To make sure I'm on the same page, are we talking about Juniper Springs area of Ocala NF?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> To make sure I'm on the same page, are we talking about Juniper Springs area of Ocala NF?


Yes, Juniper trip thread coming soon.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > To make sure I'm on the same page, are we talking about Juniper Springs area of Ocala NF?
> 
> 
> Yes, Juniper trip thread coming soon.


Yes, I can read...I know the thread is coming , but isnt the Juniper run "canoe only" I am definitely interested in this trip.

Tony


----------



## buck (Dec 14, 2006)

We basically lived on Alexander as kids, beautiful river. Makes me want to get back that way.


----------

